# capsize screen J24 question



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

does anyone know the capsize screen of a J24?

Thanks
Steve H23 - Spray


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

If you mean the Capize Screen Ratio, it is pretty inaccurate for a J-24 because like many older surrogate formulas derived before modern boat types, it does not consider key factors such as ballast ratio and location, weight distribution, waterline beam etc, which are key factors in determining a boat''s real tendancy to capsize. 

On the other hand STIX which is the EU''s stability index really slammed the J-24 only giving the J-24 a lake and protected waters rating, predominantly because of its poor downflooding scores. 

Jeff


----------

